# Gifted a Humidor and some cigars



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey I received a humidor and my first collection of cigars from ISOM from my buddy Eggopp and I wanted to thank him. I have also promised that when I move to a new himidore, that I will gift this one to another B/SOTL
Thanks again Eggopp

The Humidor:









The Cigars:


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Very generous gift, nice.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Great stuff Tony... Very pleased you got my gift.. Now be honest how many of the sticks have you errr sampled already lol lol


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice, very cool eggopp


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice!
Way to go bro!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

That humi is a decent little one. I got one as my first also and store overflow at the moment. Mine will never have what yours has in it though! Great gift!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice gift, enjoy those sticks!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice eggopp!


----------



## nighthawk2k8 (Oct 20, 2009)

the short churchill is one of my favorites!


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice smokes Eggopp!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

That is awesome and couldn't have been done by two excellent brothers of the leaf. Beautiful selection of sticks as well!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

wow very generous gift hope you enjoy them


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

kinda makes me wanna gift a 25 count, since i know it only took me 1 week to fill.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

nighthawk2k8 said:


> the short churchill is one of my favorites!


Amen to that. Love these smokes. I would definitely have some explaining to do if I bought these all the time. But they are great.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

great gift!
wtg steve!!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice job Steve! Great gift of box and smokes, enjoy 'em Tony!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats a heck of a gift! Great Job!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Who would'nt want to received such a great gift? That would make my day for sure! 
Nice gestures abound !!!


----------



## Mountain Lion (Sep 24, 2010)

killer gift!!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Great gift!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

awesome gift. enjoy those sticks. good job eggopp


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Very generous! I like the pay it forward idea


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------

